# Official Memphis vs. Washington Game Thread (12/5)



## GNG

Friday, December 5th, 2003 -- The Pyramid -- 8:00EST

<center> vs. 
(9-8) | (6-11)




































vs.





































*Making His Memphis Debut*

</center>

*Memphis*
Bonzi Wells makes his first appearance with the Grizzlies tonight after a Wednesday deal sent Wells to Memphis in exchange for Wesley Person and a protected 2004 1st round draft pick. Jerry West, upon making the deal, is anticipating Bonzi to bring some high-energy athleticism and another dribbler (with minimal attitude) for the Grizz. While Wells is expected to play significant minutes tonight, James Posey will likely get the start for Memphis, which is boasting their second three-game win streak of the season. Their three straight road wins (over Cleveland, Boston, and New Jersey) match a franchise record. Pau Gasol has improved his play and is now averaging 18 points and 8 rebounds per game. He will match up against the yet-to-break-out Kwame Brown to begin a three-game homestand. Including Wells, the Grizzlies now have six players averaging ten or more points per game.

*Washington*
The Wizards began a four-game road trip with a 97-72 thumping at the hands of Dallas. Brendan Haywood has turned in a couple impressive games in a row, compiling 16 rebounds against the Mavericks. Larry Hughes has filled in nicely for the injury-plagued Wiz, putting in 16.8ppg, while Etan Thomas has been a nice surprise with 10ppg and 8rpg. The Wizards have a 3-7 road record this year are only 2-5 all-time against the Grizzlies on the road.

*Closing*
It's good to be back home after that highly successful road trip. To stay competitive, we have to beat teams like Washington, which has been riddled by injuries to Gilbert Arenas and Jerry Stackhouse. This game will be Brevin Knight's first trip back to Memphis since winding up in Washington following his trade to Phoenix. There has apparently been some trash talk going back and forth between the two teams, mainly coming from Haywood, judging from the Wizards board. That should add a little more intrigue to this game, and hopefully, it's become some bulletin board material by now. Let's wish Bonzi Wells the best, as he recharges his career in Memphis.


----------



## talula

_Following a 27-point loss to the Dallas Mavericks that sent the Wizards (6-11) to their third defeat in a row and their ninth loss in 12 games, Washington guard Chris Whitney and center Brendan Haywood both indicated that the Grizzlies, whom they face tonight, are a team they are supposed to beat. _ 

_"They'll leave with respect," promised starting center Lorenzen Wright. "But I don't have a problem with them thinking they can beat us. In fact, that's the way we like it. It's good that they might come in here looking down on us. It's good to be the underdog because then teams don't prepare for you right. Then they go home wondering what happened." _ 

Link 


Chris Whitney. :uhoh:


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Chris Whitney. :uhoh:


That's what I was thinking when I read that. The only person that Chris Whitney can even think about talking trash to is Shane Heal. That's...it...

...and maybe Tyronn Lue. No one else.


----------



## Dakota

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 



> Originally posted by *rawse*!
> The only person that Chris Whitney can even think about talking trash to is Shane Heal. That's...it......and maybe Tyronn Lue. No one else.



Yeah, I agree Whitney should be the last person trash-talking before this hard game for the Wiz. Buttt, comparing Tyronn Lue to Shane Heal is quite a reach. hahaha....it's positively funny though 


Shane Heal-Stralian's get no love :laugh: (he's no good though, shouldn't be in the NBA) 

Tyronn Lue is at least decent with the Magic. He stopped Iverson way back in the finals when he was with the Lakers. 

:laugh:


----------



## talula

I just want to know what Ryan Humphrey had to say about it. :grinning:


----------



## MJG

I almost want you guys to win, just to put our third string point guard and our 6 PPG, 5 RPG, less-minutes-than-my-backup center in their place. Where these guys get off talking trash is beyond me.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

I think the Wiz had a possibility to win the game until all of the trash talking.

On another note, how did you guys/gals become Grizz fans? From Memphis, Vancouver, etc?


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> I think the Wiz had a possibility to win the game until all of the trash talking.
> 
> On another note, how did you guys/gals become Grizz fans? From Memphis, Vancouver, etc?



Well, neither team looks great right now. Both are shooting horribly from the field.


And I dropped all ties with Phoenix the day the league announced that the Grizzlies were coming to Memphis.

I think Potatoe is actually the only fan left from Vancouver or at least the only one that still posts.


----------



## MJG

Welcome to the Arenas-less Wizards. We hope you enjoy your complimentary W and the rest for your starters.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> I think the Wiz had a possibility to win the game until all of the trash talking.
> 
> On another note, how did you guys/gals become Grizz fans? From Memphis, Vancouver, etc?


Lived in Indiana until 1992, when I moved here to Memphis. Still a Pacer fan on a much smaller level, but the Grizzlies became my team the day they officially announced they were out of Vancouver.

It's been a long time since I've seen a team not have a single field goal from their starters after the first. At least Laettner came to play, although when did _he_ become a lumberjack? We aren't doing _that_ much better.

I'm impressed with Bonzi so far...


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I'm impressed with Bonzi so far...


Me too. He's been very unselfish.

Does anyone else besides me think its obvious that someone has to go, Battier or Posey?

I have to wonder about Dahntay Jones getting Battier's minutes in the first half.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

To be honest I became a fan when Bibby(cant stand him since UA) left and JWill(favorite player) came here. I have family in N.Mississippi and the closest big city in Memphis. Plus I liked the team alot more I watched some games and found out they got alot of good citizens(Shane,JWill,Lorenzen,etc.) I almost started to like them more than the C's when they got JWest and Hubie. Right now I am like 51% a C's fan and 49% a Griz fan. OH MY GOD, JWest is a god Bonzi will fit in so nice with this team.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too. He's been very unselfish.
> 
> Does anyone else besides me think its obvious that someone has to go, Battier or Posey?
> 
> I have to wonder about Dahntay Jones getting Battier's minutes in the first half.


Yeah. Those assist numbers were the first thing that jumped out at me. Looks like he's playing to gel with the team, and not trying to make a statement in his first game. Very encouraging.

I'm not sure who I'd rather ship between Posey or Shane. Posey's had more impressive games, while Battier's more consistent. Posey has a larger contract (right now) and will have to have surgery sooner or later. Both are among my favorites on the team, so I'd hate to see either leave, as necessary as it may become.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Welcome to the Arenas-less Wizards. We hope you enjoy your complimentary W and the rest for your starters.


When I went to the T-Wolves game, they were advertising this game as "Larry Hughes and the Wizards." It just doesn't have the same ring to it as "Michael Jordan and the Wizards."

I like Hughes more though, for what it's worth.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Bonzi receives a warm welcome for his first game as a Memphis Grizzly, and damn he's impressing me. The first two possessions he's in the game for, he lobs two alley-oops to Posey and Gasol. He made a great base-line reverse lay-up and has played some great D.


----------



## GNG

How did Wells tip in that last shot?? He now has 10.

And we're slowly letting the Wizards get back in this game....


----------



## talula

That was the sloppiest quarter of basketball I've seen in a while. We had as many turnovers in the 3rd as we did in the entire New Jersey game.


----------



## talula

*Final* 
Washington 77
Memphis 92


*Wizards* 
Laettner 17 points
Brown 9 rebounds
Blake 4 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Gasol 17 points
Gasol 12 rebounds
Watson 7 assists


Box Score


----------



## UKfan4Life

Return of the Stro Show!!! Damn! Some of those dunks and put-backs and blocks were incredible! He caught the rebound with his back to the basket and jammed it home backwards. And the furious dunk in the lane in the first half...wow!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

wow, that stro dunk from outlaw was HUGE!!!!


----------



## AL9045

Not a bad debut for Bonzi. Glad to see he wasn't booed.


----------



## talula

_"I wasn't used to that,'' Wells said of the ovation. "I've been getting booed for so long, it felt good to get people cheering for you and having signs. It just feels great, and I'm happy they accepted me.'' _ 

Game Recap


----------



## AMR

I'm Spanish and I couldn't see the game
did Gasol defend? or he just keeped whining to the refs? (you should have seen the European Championship finals..)


----------



## Chef

Wowww... We are 10-8 now... 

Welcome Bonzi to the Grizz!!! Hope you have a good time with us!  Keep playing like that and sure you will become a fan favorite...

Man, we are deep... very deep...


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>A.Reynolds-Dean</b>!
> I'm Spanish and I couldn't see the game
> did Gasol defend? or he just keeped whining to the refs? (you should have seen the European Championship finals..)


He's still whining a bit, but its getting better. I haven't noticed him complaining to the point where he didn't get back on defense in the past few games. His defense seems to be improving.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Gasol didn't have a very good game up until the fourth quarter. He still needs to improve his D.


----------



## MemphisX

Pau is still a work in progress. I am usually back and forth about trading Pau, but IMO he is secretly developing into a very good *center* shhhhh, in the mode of Tim Duncan. In this I mean, he can call himself a power forward all he wants, but teams are putting their center on him in the post, so he IMO is a center.

Also, if Bonzi stays on the 2nd unit, I don't know which one is better:

1st unit...................................2nd unit
PG J Will..................................Earl Watson
SG Miller..................................Bonzi Wells
SF Posey................................Battier
PF Pau....................................Bo Outlaw
C Lo Wright...........................Stro Show

   :grinning: :yes:


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

I would replace Posey in the 1st team with Bonzi and then put him at the 2 and Mike at the 3 and then you have a winner!! :yes: Posey goes to the 2nd squad at the 2 spot.:yes:


----------

